# Anemic goat B12 and Iron shots



## Goatwrangler (Jun 19, 2019)

So, we are new to having goats and we started with seven and are up to eleven now. Lately I’ve been noticing that our female goats have very pale eyelids. Although they are eating and wandering all over the place, I am a little concerned. Yesterday, I decided to administer an Iron 100 shot under the skin to one of our goats and she is doing fine. However, I’m not sure if this shot should be in the muscle or under the skin. I would also like to give a shot of Vitamin B Complex but I’m not sure if this should be given under the skin or in the muscle as well.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

It's best to determine the cause of anemia first. In other places on the net I'm seeing posts about super high parasite loads, especially barber pole worms. Many animals are dying. Check a fecal done. Use wormers from two classes, and


----------



## Goatwrangler (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I plan to have some tests conducted next week. I have already dewormed the goats with two different medicines (Safe guard & Ivermectin). I have also put out mineral blocks with iron to help with recovery. I’m reading that recovery can be a lengthy process once a goat becomes anemic. So I will keep monitoring our goats and will post before and after pictures of the eyelids should they get better.


----------



## Dorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm with you on the worm part. It's been bad this year.... I'd highly suggest a fecal and see what you're dealing with. Oftentimes, pale lips/eye lids are a sign of severe anemia caused by worms/parasites that feed on the red blood cells.


----------



## Goatwrangler (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you for the prompt responses. As promised, I thought I would give an update on how our sick goat is doing. She is doing a lot better and is now up and about and no longer has a swollen jaw. However, I did a lot in order to get her to where she is now. I administered Ivermectin one week and about a week later have her another dose to get rid of any worms that hadn’t hatched during the first dose as Ivermectin is not effective on eggs. I’m addition to that, while I was examining our goat, I noticed she had lice. Lice are external parasites that I was not aware of until I noticed them on her and did some research. The lice just like internal parasites will feed off your goat’s blood which can cause them to become anemic. I fixed this by applying lice powder for goats that I was able to find at our local Tractor Supply store. I went ahead and applied this powder to all our goats since lice tend to spread. I actually noticed some goats had lice but not as many as our sick one. With all that said, I am confident our goat is now in the recovery stage and will only get better from here.


----------

